
Ask HN: Can I get some feedback on ideas for my domains? - pwaai
so been putting off a bunch of projects but now I have a golden opportunity to work on them. Here are some ideas:<p><pre><code>   import.sh - terminal based scraping tool&#x2F;api

   export.sh - make REST API using BAML (Browser Automation
   Minimal Language)

   js.fo - a subset of ideas specifically for use as 
   javascript libraries. ex) browser.js.fo

   scrape.it, scrape.ly - ???
 
   pwa.ai - ???</code></pre>
======
budhajeewa
I don't have particular ideas for the given domains, sorry. But I think one
should first come up with an idea, and then a name and domain; not the other
way around.

If you're looking for ideas, take a look at
[https://app.saasible.com/ideas](https://app.saasible.com/ideas) .

